
SpaceX launch footage was taken down thanks to bogus copyright claim - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/false-natgeo-copyright-claim-took-nasas-launch-video-down-this-weekend/
======
samizdis
> National Geographic also covered the launch, and its footage incorporated
> some of the NASA content. Then things got stupid.

> By Sunday, the archival NASA video was no longer available to view, Twitter
> users spotted, because of a copyright claim from National Geographic.

